
DataFusion (Rust) vs. Apache Spark – First Benchmarks - andygrove
https://andygrove.io/2018/03/datafusion-0.2.1-benchmark/
======
leecarraher
"The tests ran on a desk(t)op with 16GB RAM" a single node setup doesn't fit
the distributed, fault tolerant, use case that Spark was designed for, rending
this comparison moot.

~~~
mydpy
Exactly. This isn’t a benchmark at all.

